# Pattern Master & Black Cloud



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I have heard that if you use the Black Cloud shells that you shouldnt use the patternmaster choke due to the flitecontrol wad in the federal shells? is there any truth to this?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, the flight control wad is designed to stay with the shot for 10-15 ft outside the muzzle. When the patternmaster strips the wad from the shot it will devistate your pattern and many times the shot will not even leave the wad. You can literally go out and find your wad still full of shot. When I have called Federal and asked about aftermarket chokes they said that kicks chokes are the only ported choke that will work. I have shot it through my kicks and had no problems but I actually had awsome results with it out of my Carlson Mod.


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

Pattern Master has just come out this year with a choke tube made to shoot with black cloud loads. You can get it for most of the bigger names in the the shotgun game, and more brands on the way. They are saying over 90% on target at 40 yds. IF interested I may beable to get my hands on some. message me if you are looking for one.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Black Cloud shot out of a standard modified barrell is absolute death on birds out to 45-50 years. Lots of experience last year on that one, no need for a Patternmaster shooting that stuff.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wildrice said:


> no need for a Patternmaster shooting that stuff.


And vice versa :wink:


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

The black cloud shells will slam ducks and geese mod choke is good enough. we shoot imp. cyl. chokes in the timber in arkansas and still don't chase birds. in the open though I would use the stock mod. chokes.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I shot 2 boxes of the black cloud at geese last year through a standard full choke. I was impressed. No it's not the magic answer to killing everything that comes into the decoys, but it did seem to do a little bit better job than the standard 13-16 dollar a box stuff I normally run.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

I got good patterns at 45 yds with a Carlson Full Steel, .695 I think. 3 1/2" BB. I bought a bunch of Hevi-shot right after and didn't hunt with it much this past year. I'll get around to it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Shoot some at some paper and lot at how it patterns. out of my SBE 2 and a full .695 choke it patterned like crap compared to other loads on the market that are way cheaper!


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

I had the same luck as shooteminthelips with my SBE2 and the factory modified choke. I was getting less than 50% in a 30 inch circle at 40 yards compared to other brands where I was getting 90%. On the flip side, a guy I hunted with shot it out of his Nova and have really good patterns. You still need to pattern your gun to see what will be most effective.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Strange how much gun & choke combos effect patterns. Patterned mine out of a Nova. 45 yds, 100% in a 36" circle. Mandatory stuff.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

sdrookie said:


> Strange how much gun & choke combos effect patterns. Patterned mine out of a Nova. 45 yds, 100% in a 36" circle. Mandatory stuff.


Perfect example of taking a little time in the summer, with several large sheets of cardboard (pallet slip sheets work the best), and a tape measure.

Shoot all of the different shells & sizes that you normally shoot, and record the results. It might really surprise you !

NDMax


----------

